# Fantasy & Pirates in 1:20th at Michaels



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Michaels Crafts yesterday buying some wood, and I noticed they now carry figures from Safari Inc. The figures are a bit elaborate but were the same size as my credit card: 3.5"+. The pirates seemed most likely to be choppable into someting useful - but the French King would make a great stationmaster!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Fantasy & Pirates in 1:20th at Michaels*

Or maybe leave the figures as is and bash some rolling stock to look like it was built using technology from their era. 

Terl


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen them up close and personal, but these Safari figures look good Modern Hikers if your modeling in a fairly modern era. Some of the upcoming figures also look promising.

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Fantasy & Pirates in 1:20th at Michaels*

Them's the ones, Robert, though Michaels (a) only charges $4.99 and (b) has some witches and other out-of-this-world types that I didn't see on your linked site.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Fantasy & Pirates in 1:20th at Michaels*

I haven't seen these in person yet, but if they're like most of the other Safari figures, they are solid PVC and perfect for bashing with polyclays. 
Chris


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Fantasy & Pirates in 1:20th at Michaels*

Hi, 

I think these cheap supermarket figures are a good source for some individual creations. Mainly if you need an engineer with a parrott o its shoulder or a station master for a long forgotten line 




















Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

